# Natalie Portman bringt Jungen zur Welt - Update



## Stefan102 (15 Juni 2011)

Oscarpreisträgerin Natalie Portman ist laut einem Medienbericht Mutter geworden. Die 30-Jährige brachte einen Jungen zur Welt, wie das Magazin «People» schrieb. Nähere Einzelheiten wurden nicht genannt. 

Der Vater des Kindes ist Benjamin Millepied, der französische Choreograf des Thrillers "Black Swan", in den sich Portman während der Dreharbeiten verliebt hatte. Für ihr brillantes Spiel einer paranoiden Balletttänzerin in dem Film erhielt die Schauspielerin im Februar den Oscar als beste Hauptdarstellerin.
***
Mehr Infos gibts zur Zeit leider noch nicht


----------



## Q (15 Juni 2011)

*AW: Natalie Portman bringt Jungen zur Welt*

Na dann alles Gute fürs neue Leben  :thx: für die Info Mr. Portman


----------



## Stefan102 (15 Juni 2011)

*AW: Natalie Portman bringt Jungen zur Welt*

Unbestätigten Quellen zufolge kam das Kind bereits am 06. Juni 2011 auf die Welt und wog "8 pounds, 7 ounces", was in etwa 3,8 Kilogramm sein sollten.
Ein Name ist bisher noch nicht aufgetaucht.


----------



## WinterKate (26 Juni 2011)

*AW: Natalie Portman bringt Jungen zur Welt*

Glückwunsch an die "frisch gebackene" Mutter. 

Bin mal gespannt, wann es die ersten Bilder gibt


----------



## Claudia (8 Juli 2011)

*AW: Natalie Portman bringt Jungen zur Welt*

_*Der Name wurde enthüllt*_

Drei Wochen ist der Sohn von Natalie Portman schon auf der Welt, und bisher konnte die Schauspielerin seinen Namen geheim halten – doch jetzt wurde er im israelischen Fernsehen enthüllt. 

Natalie Portman (30), Oscar-Preisträgerin und frischgebackene Mutter, konnte den Namen ihren Sohnes geheim halten – bis jetzt. Denn laut der israelischen TV-Show „Good Evening With Guy Pines“ heißt das drei Wochen alte Kind Aleph. Der Name ist der erste Buchstabe des hebräischen Alphabets. Laut „dailymail.co.uk“ soll sich die gebürtige Israeli, deren eigentlicher Name Natalie Hershlag ist, für Aleph entschieden haben, weil sie noch immer Familie in Israel hat und dem Land auch dadurch verbunden ist.

Der kleine Junge, der am 14. Juni geboren wurde, wird laut der britischen Website sowohl den Nachnamen seines Vaters Benjamin Millepied (34) als auch den seiner Mutter bekommen. Portman hatte den Ballett-Tänzer während der Dreharbeiten zu „Black Swan“ kennengelernt. Mittlerweile sind die beiden verlobt.

Quelle: bunte.de​


----------

